# At Least in Democrat Run Cities, LEO Are Enemies of Freedom-Prove Me Wrong...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It has become strikingly evident to me, that Law Enforcement Officers in municipalities that are run by democrats, are enemies of freedom and are not honoring their Oath to the US Constitution. They are not on the side of We The People who pay their salaries, pensions and perks, they are beholden to the politicians. 

However, they ARE here to "Serve and Protect"...The Politicians and their agenda! NOT We The People...

Prove me wrong...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Many here have been saying (or wishing) that LEO and military would defect and/or refuse to act against conservative patriots. Yesterday proved them wrong. Of course that was just one confrontation. It remains to be seen what will happen going forward. But I’m not real hopeful that conservatives will get much support from gun toting authorities.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Many here have been saying (or wishing) that LEO and military would defect and/or refuse to act against conservative patriots. Yesterday proved them wrong. Of course that was just one confrontation. It remains to be seen what will happen going forward. But I'm not real hopeful that conservatives will get much support from gun toting authorities.


I'm honestly uncertain about whether or not the Military would do the right thing. Maybe I'll start a thread on that.

However, I am 100% CERTAIN that the vast majority of LEO will NOT do the right thing and honor their oaths. They will follow the leash around their necks, dragged to and fro by the politicians.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I'm honestly uncertain about whether or not the Military would do the right thing. Maybe I'll start a thread on that.
> 
> However, I am 100% CERTAIN that the vast majority of LEO will NOT do the right thing and honor their oaths. They will follow the leash around their necks, dragged to and fro by the politicians.


And the unions...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When it comes down to us or them. The authorities will ALWAYS do what's right for them. Why would they risk a lives worth of work for you?? It's a lot easier and safer to just go with the flow and eliminate the issue, aka you. You have the "right" to remain silent that's about it. 

Remember it's the politicians that hold the purse strings for future pay, retirement and benefits. Are the cops/soldiers willing to throw that away over a principle for you??


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cops have been lifted up as idols for decades, but they can be criminals with a badge, or hero’s . It is up to them.

There is nothing special in having a badge, it is the man inside of the uniform that matters. But that woman getting shot points to something. 

The fight will be dirtier than you thought it would be.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy.. you cannot be proven wrong on that. 

My father is rolling in his grave.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm honestly uncertain about whether or not the Military would do the right thing. Maybe I'll start a thread on that.
> 
> However, I am 100% CERTAIN that the vast majority of LEO will NOT do the right thing and honor their oaths. They will follow the leash around their necks, dragged to and fro by the politicians.


I do not know what the civilian oath is.

US Army Oath of Enlistment:

"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will protect and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."

I have no doubt about our local law enforcement here in my very Red county. I know some of them personally, in fact. They are led by a sheriff who is on record as stating several years ago during a big gun control push that he would not obey any unconstitutional orders.

From what I've seen on the news about the big cities where riots have taken place over the last few years, are Democrat city officials and their crony chiefs of police ordering cops to stand back.
There are bad cops that is certain, they make the news every day, but to call all cops bad is not right. In my opinion.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I swore that very oath many times over thirty-odd years in the military and in law enforcement. What happened yesterday was nothing more than a violent criminal attack against the Constitution of the United States. The poor woman who was killed, God rest her soul, was killed in the commission of a violent felony against the Constitution of the United States. Weather or not it was justified will be decided by the courts. 

It's not the cops, or even the politicians, that are the problem. It's the media. If people weren't fed a constant diet of bullshit everyday they wouldn't vote for idiots. If we didn't have idiots in office the people wouldn't be pissed of to the point of breaking the law. If we weren't breaking the law the cops would still be in the doughnut shop where they belong. 

Yesterday's cluster f-ck was a bigger defeat for Republicans than the election was.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Cops in these jurisdictions are retiring / quitting in droves. Think that speaks volumes when you'd rather walk away from a career that you love rather than not be true to the Oath you took. 

Godspeed


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> The poor woman who was killed, God rest her soul, was killed in the commission of a violent felony against the Constitution of the United States. Weather or not it was justified will be decided by the courts.


Please elaborate.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm honestly uncertain about whether or not the Military would do the right thing. Maybe I'll start a thread on that.


The military would stand for law and order. They will obey all lawful orders of the President and the officers appointed over them, as they swore to do. Read the WHOLE oath.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Please elaborate.


I'd like a tad more clarification of that also.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The military would stand for law and order. They will obey all lawful orders of the President and the officers appointed over them, as they swore to do. Read the WHOLE oath.


Maybe. Don't forget that Barry replaced a whole bunch of top military brass with those loyal to him.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Please elaborate.


I know she's considered a martyred hero by many on this forum so this going to be a very unpopular view to take but...

The Constitution protects _"the right of the people *peaceably* to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."_

She wasn't part of any Constitutionally protected assembly. She was part of a rioting, violent mob that committed countless felonies in their efforts to successfully (even if it was just for a few hours) shut down the United States government. She was shot while she was breaching one of the final barriers the police set up to protect members of our democratically elected government. ---whether we like em or not

The Constitution gives us a clear path to have our grievances addressed, she wasn't following that path. She (they) wiped their ass with our Constitution and committed treason when they bypassed the rule of law and decided they knew what was best for everyone.

Every lie CNN and MSNBC have told about Trump and his supporters over the last four years just became true in the minds of millions of people. The victors write the history books. Trumps legacy is ruined. Whether it's true or not, he'll go down in history as the president who tried to retake the White House by force after he lost the election.

We had the high ground when we were the party of lawful peace and they were the party of violent riots. We gave up that high ground yesterday and fell right in the sewer.

She played a part in serving up a shit sandwich that republicans will be eating for decades.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> I know she's considered a martyred hero by many on this forum so this going to be a very unpopular view to take but...
> 
> The Constitution protects _"the right of the people *peaceably* to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."_
> 
> ...


Very well stated.
The damage done to the Republicans is enormous.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> I know she's considered a martyred hero by many on this forum so this going to be a very unpopular view to take but...
> 
> The Constitution protects _"the right of the people *peaceably* to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."_
> 
> ...


You mean they should have had peaceful protests like Antifa and BLM? I'm sure the only reason the fires were started by Antifa and BLM was because a cold wind came in and they had to keep themselves warm. Or should they have stayed at home and protested in their living room?


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

inceptor said:


> You mean they should have had peaceful protests like Antifa and BLM? I'm sure the only reason the fires were started by Antifa and BLM was because a cold wind came in and they had to keep themselves warm. Or should they have stayed at home and protested in their living room?


No.. It's very clear from what I said that they SHOULD NOT have protested like antifa and blm, which is exactly what they did. They should have peacefully protested like the thousands of peaceful protesters outside the fence that had the intelligence, maturity and situational awareness to not come unglued like a brain washed 22 year old antifa mama's boi.

We are responsible for our own actions and our own decisions. They made a bad decision to take criminal actions that got one of them killed and completely screwed conservative politics for generations to come.

You can bet that in every election from now on the liberal media will show clips of that rioting mob, wrapped in Trump flags, taking over the "People's House". Then, all they have to do is call the Republican candidate a "Trump Republican" and it's over for him.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm wondering if the MeTooMovement libtards will believe all women and condemn Ashli's murder by an sexist white man with a gun?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Maybe. Don't forget that Barry replaced a whole bunch of top military brass with those loyal to him.


Too bad Trump didn't do the same, eh?
Or did he?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Regardless who is President, the oath stands.
As it has for several hundred years now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> You can bet that in every election from now on the liberal media will show clips of that rioting mob, wrapped in Trump flags, taking over the "People's House". Then, all they have to do is call the Republican candidate a "Trump Republican" and it's over for him.


Elections are now a farce. Previous elections had some "irregularities" but not many. Well except for Chicago under Capone. Now its nationwide and in your face. Capone would be proud. The days of free and fair elections are gone. It will be a farce. So I don't really care what they say, it won't matter. Elections will be predetermined.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If the violent mob had not assaulted the building, the Republicans in House and Senate were in the process of objecting to the electoral votes from each contested state.
Their plan was to then call for a commission to investigate the fraud for the next 20 days.

So, "we" shot ourselves right in the ass.

Every action has a consequence. This time it could possibly be the end of the Republic as we knew it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

With all due respect, I'm surprised you believe this to be true.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prove me wrong I'd like to be...But what major city--even in a red state--isn't run by the democrats? They have their grubby paws into all of them...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Prove me wrong I'd like to be...But what major city--even in a red state--isn't run by the democrats? They have their grubby paws into all of them...


Jacksonville, Florida, the biggest city, by land mass, in the entire country.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> With all due respect, I'm surprised you believe this to be true.


Well, we will never know now, will we?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If the violent mob had not assaulted the building, the Republicans in House and Senate were in the process of objecting to the electoral votes from each contested state.
> Their plan was to then call for a commission to investigate the fraud for the next 20 days.
> 
> So, "we" shot ourselves right in the ass.
> ...


No, we were shot in the ass. This was planned. Yeah I believe that this could be the end of the Republic as we know it. Someone just sent me this youtube. It has actual footage from yesterday. It's a 45 minute video but I played it at 1.5 speed, slowing it down at certain parts.

This video also contains Trumps plea to stand down early on. That tweet was taken down and they acted like it never happened.

I just believe that the truth should be put out there.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It has become strikingly evident to me, that Law Enforcement Officers in municipalities that are run by democrats, are enemies of freedom and are not honoring their Oath to the US Constitution. They are not on the side of We The People who pay their salaries, pensions and perks, they are beholden to the politicians.
> 
> However, they ARE here to "Serve and Protect"...The Politicians and their agenda! NOT We The People...
> 
> Prove me wrong...


Unfortunately, I can not prove you wrong. They are slaves to their political masters.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The regular republican party (not the Trump supporters) is now and has been for years out of touch with the common working citizens. Here in PA the republicans ran a candidate for governor that had exactly zero chance of getting elected. In all these democratic strongholds they never put up a decent candidate who would actually appeal to the voters. We always get the same old party hack that is indebted to big money. None of these clowns ever does shit for the middle class. Until this changes the dems are always going to control the cities and the dense voting blocs.

Dan Bongino said that 50% of policing is politics. If dems continue to control the cities and those police departments, we are only going to see more of the same.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If the violent mob had not assaulted the building, the Republicans in House and Senate were in the process of objecting to the electoral votes from each contested state.
> Their plan was to then call for a commission to investigate the fraud for the next 20 days.
> 
> So, "we" shot ourselves right in the ass.
> ...


I have too agree here. I was on board with the protest had it remained peaceful. The minute it turned violent it looked just like a BLM looting party. Now, I am angry and I understand the passion involved here. People are angry, I get it, and they have a right to be. I would love to have taken out my anger on Pelosi's ugly ass face, but we needed to maintain the high ground here and we didn't. Hundreds of thousands or millions in peaceful protest would have sent a more powerful message.

We all know how duplicitous the MSM is in their reporting. BLM good, Trump supporters bad, etc. Knowing what we know about the MSM, that they are in the business of propaganda for the left, all we did was give them and the socialists a late Christmas present. We have to be smarter! They are playing this to the hilt and so are the socialists in congress. Strategically, it was a mistake and hurt our cause.

There will be a time to get down and dirty, that's coming I fear. I am ready and willing to fight as best I can with what ever ability I can muster, but As I see it, when fighting a war, we need leaders that remain focused and know how, when, and where to fight. Not a mob running in 5 different directions. Absolute Chaos can be a good thing but it won't win the war long term, nd that's exactly what this is. Problem is, we have no real leadership.

You think General Mattis is available? :vs_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Jacksonville, Florida, the biggest city, by land mass, in the entire country.


Thanks. I hate to mention it, because it's not good for your beloved state, but the Dems have enough cities in Florida and, (as you know) the problems only gets worse moving forward. :sad2:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

“Problem is, we have no real leadership.”

This ^^^^^^^^. Trump’s policies were great. His personality sucked. And he provided no clear and consistant leadership. Some of his decisions recently were a disaster.
Now we have over 70 million pissed off people with no leader to provide a clear, coherent, and WORKABLE strategy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Thanks. I hate to mention it, because it's not good for your beloved state, but the Dems have enough cities in Florida and, (as you know) the problems only gets worse moving forward. :sad2:


And I hate to mention it, but that is a direct result of so damned many Nu Yawkers and Joisey people moving down and bringing the their leftist politics with them.

I actually had to leave my childhood home of South Florida because of the carpet baggers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I was a kid we celebrated Confederate Memorial Day (the original Memorial Day) and Robert E Lee’s birthday was a state holiday.
Then “they” came.

I know two decent New Jersey people, Annie and Bob, a former member of my unit.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And I hate to mention it, but that is a direct result of so damned many Nu Yawkers and Joisey people moving down and bringing the their leftist politics with them.
> 
> I actually had to leave my childhood home of South Florida because of the carpet baggers.


I know. Make retirement _*realllly*_ bad for snow birds. Problem solved!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> You think General Mattis is available? :vs_smile:


You might want to read this
www.military.com/daily-news/2021/01...ces-pro-trump-violent-assault-us-capitol.html

And, I think you'll find a majority of military members think this way too.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You might want to read this
> www.military.com/daily-news/2021/01...ces-pro-trump-violent-assault-us-capitol.html
> 
> And, I think you'll find a majority of military members think this way too.


Mattis became a Trump hater when he found out that Trump wanted the troops home. After all, what good is an army if you can't use them?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Mattis became a Trump hater when he found out that Trump wanted the troops home. After all, what good is an army if you can't use them?


Sorry my friend. But I will take the word of Mattis over Trump every day of the week and twice on Sundays. Mattis didn't quit trump because he wanted a war and Trump didn't. Mattis didn't want war at all.

If however, one day war comes, ( And it always does ) I would want him in charge, not Trump.

He resigned because he knew something wasn't right. I read his resignation letter and read between the lines, he wanted nothing to do with the Trump administration after having lived in it. From what I have heard and read about the man, he has no loyalty but to this republic and our constitution. Seems a good man to have on our side.

My thought is this, If all is lost and I am going into battle I wont be following Trump.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Sorry my friend. But I will take the word of Mattis over Trump every day of the week and twice on Sundays. Mattis didn't quit trump because he wanted a war and Trump didn't. Mattis didn't want war at all.
> 
> If however, one day war comes, ( And it always does ) I would want him in charge, not Trump.
> 
> ...


I won't be going into battle following anyone. I'll be guarding the home.

I seem to remember, but I could be wrong, that there was a disagreement on taking troops out of Iraq or somewhere in the sand box. Right after that, Mattis was gone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You might want to read this
> www.military.com/daily-news/2021/01...ces-pro-trump-violent-assault-us-capitol.html
> 
> And, I think you'll find a majority of military members think this way too.


First off, Trump didn't attack a damned thing. Surely, you are aware of his video, telling people to go home after the "break-in" of the capitol building.

I'll tell you this, as someone who isn't living on a farm, far away from others. Someone who lives among people, vets and currently serving. You are wrong. The shining light around Mattis no longer glows in the eyes of the vets and the serving. We see him as a traitor.

Mattis. Hell on wheels when he is directing Globalist combat. He, Powell and others like them can go rot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There was a thread a while back about First Amendment Auditors, many of whom make it their job to film LEO and Government Facilities.

Some of them are assholes and some of them are true First Amendment protectors, so don't be surprised on either end of the spectrum.

But what has really hit home with me after watching a number of these videos is;

The Vast Amount of Confiscated Wealth (Taxes) that has gone into building elegant and "roman-esque" government buildings and facilities and the shitty attitude of many of the Tax Payer Funded Employees toward the public who pay them their salary.

My personal experience is that small town government employees are generally much more service oriented and larger municipality (mostly dem) tax payer funded employees are tyrants.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Sorry my friend. But I will take the word of Mattis over Trump every day of the week and twice on Sundays. Mattis didn't quit trump because he wanted a war and Trump didn't. Mattis didn't want war at all.
> 
> If however, one day war comes, ( And it always does ) I would want him in charge, not Trump.
> 
> ...


Most military officers, once they ascend to a certain level, become politicians. I don't trust politicians. One of the thing I like about President Trump is that he is not a politician. (and before anyone gets their panties in a wad, I am not denouncing all senior military officials. I said "most" and I meant "most". )


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> There was a thread a while back about First Amendment Auditors, many of whom make it their job to film LEO and Government Facilities.
> 
> Some of them are assholes and some of them are true First Amendment protectors, so don't be surprised on either end of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


They really do think they are the "ruling elites " in washington and within the government. They truly do think the rest of america is stupid.


----------

